# Hello everyone, this is Ginger!



## 86902 (Oct 20, 2020)

Hello everyone,

I just want to introduce our girl dog to this amazing forum which we have been following for many months before taking the final decision and bringing this "beautiful, rusty peace of love" in our family. This first post is a bit long but I felt the need to share our fantastic experience with this dog to encourage anyone else who is still doubtful as we certainly were...

We are a family of four (with 2 kids 6 and 8 years old) and we live in the outskirts of Zurich in an apartment with a reasonable garden and with a huge forest just behind us. Ideal conditions to raise a Vizsla I would say...

So, after a lot of reading, we were scared to death before getting our puppy, but, as you know, love always wins and our Ginger girl joined our family more than 2 weeks ago.

She was 9 weeks when we got her from the most incredible and professional breeder in Italy (www.braccounghererse.it in case anyone needs a great puppy!) and she is now almost 12 weeks old.

When we got her in Italy the house was already set for war: crate, pen, tones of toys, blankets, mats, treats, food, you name it... we were determined to fight well the first months against the little "monster-puppy", all geared up for sleepless nights!

The first contact with Ginger was of course very emotional, especially for the kids: she came to us and started to be super friendly right away. Then we drove home: it's a very long drive of almost 8 hours and here is when Ginger started to surprise us: she was sweet and calm the whole way up to Zurich, not even a single bark during the trip! amazing...

When we arrived at home was late evening and she did her things in the garden before going straight into her crate without any issue whatsoever. I've slept beside her setting up the alarm: 2 times we went out but she didn't do any pee nor poo... she was just shivering because of the cold weather so we went back to sleep.

The second night I decided to sleep in the couch, not too far from her, without setting any alarm. I thought she would have called me in case of need. The result was that she woke up a couple of time to check if I was around, few whining for attention but she stayed in her open crate the whole night. Since then, we considered as "done" the night training considering that she is such a great sleeping angel. At 6 am I wake her up, we go straight out for the first pee and poo and then she goes back again to sleep while we have breakfast.

Day life: also during the day she is really an outstanding angel. She sleeps a lot and start to be active around 11am. She plays a bit in the garden munching any leave, stick, plant that she finds... so we must keep an eye on her. Then she has lunch and we go out for a short walk. And then she sleeps again for 2 hours. Around 4 to 6pm is her crazy moment: she starts to be hyper and this is when we see her Vizsla's DNA coming out! lot of crazy runs, sharks attacks, sticking her nose in any whole etc... all in all it's a lot of fun.

She is very gentle with the kids although sometimes her bites can be a bit painful. I think she is just trying to set the boundaries to understand how much pressure she can put on those sharky teethes while playing. Sometimes she likes to bite chairs and furniture but we distract her and when we say "No" loudly she realizes that it's wrong and instantly gives up. We are still having few pee&poo accidents during the day but she is improving. We can see already a very positive trend and a fast learning curve so we are very positive. She is getting better and better.

She is extremely social and loves to meet other people and other dogs although we haven't started having real playdates because she still has to take the last vaccination this week. 

So all in all we can only say great word about our angel and she is very far from all the bad things we've read so far. I know it is way too early to call this a Victory but, still, we are blessed to have her around and to be able to grow her sleeping well and without registering any major issue.

That's all for the time being. After all these good words you can now bet that you will see me soon screaming for help in this forum....  but still we take all these good moments and live with our amazing creature our normal life. She will have a lot to learn and we will surely have even more to learn from her.

And now, without any further ado, I introduce you to our Ginger! 
(you can also follow her on Instagram at Login • Instagram ) 

Talk to you soon, bye bye!


----------



## slim (Oct 27, 2019)

Such a good girl 

We are in Zurich too, maybe our crazy pups will bump (crash!) into one another sometime! Enjoy your little girl!


----------



## 86902 (Oct 20, 2020)

slim said:


> Such a good girl
> 
> We are in Zurich too, maybe our crazy pups will bump (crash!) into one another sometime! Enjoy your little girl!


Hi Slim, that's great! We are in Zumikon, how old is your one?
keep in touch
n


----------



## slim (Oct 27, 2019)

Nickbell8 said:


> We are in Zumikon, how old is your one?


We are in the city so kind of need to drive everywhere to give him a good run. Too many exciting distractions like joggers, bicycles, scooters, children in town 😅
He is just turning 9 months old now, so he's a naughty teenager!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations on your newest family member.She's a very pretty little girl.
Take lots of pictures, they grow like weeds!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a doll...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

welcome pretty pup and thanks for sharing your lovely story. keep us posted, love to see them growing and changing.


----------

